# Need Help Finding Music



## mnewman (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been looking for some good classical music that has a bit of a "creepy" vibe to it. Not really something too organ heavy. Unfortunately I live in a small town so record stores are non-existant, but if anyone has some good suggestions of composers or tunes I'd be most appreciative.

And just so I don't feel like a total leech... if you're reading this, and you haven't heard the Breeze Brass Band, check them out sometime. http://www.earfloss.com/band/8913203.html


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

danse macbre by saint-saens
night on bald mountain by mussorgsky/rimsky-korsakoff

dj


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anything by Allan Pettersson.


----------



## marinermark (Aug 23, 2008)

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion. Feeney: Dracula


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Anything by Allan Pettersson.


He said creepy, not depressing! 

Bartok's "Wooden Prince" is pretty creepy. Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms" is also quite chilling.


----------



## mnewman (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks to everybody for their help! I'm looking for ways to get some of this music together and listen to it, when I'm all done I'll post a list of songs that I've found (with your help) for anyone who's interested!


----------

